# Exorcist VSA trigger device



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is the detailed movie with the Exorcist VSA Trigger Device....It gives all us VSA users new ways to trigger your props from multiple sources and trigger multiple routines with almost endless combinations.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw that video...nice interface! Looks like it can do quite alot. Impressive.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Definitely on my 'things to get' list!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, me too. I have ideas for multiple routine triggering using my keyboard interface, but it can't do multiple sound tracks simultaniously that you could get with the Exorcist box. For that, you would need it, for sure.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Those option open up a whole new world of option's for designing scene's. I'm getting my pennies together now! I'm hopping to get this in a month or so.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone know if the audio can be output via 5.1/7.1 surround?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes you can have multiple tracks with the 5.1 and 7.1 cards...I think its on the Skulltronix support forum.

http://skulltronix.myfreeforum.org/Multi_Channel_sound_about33.html


----------

